
AC21 porting to self employment - addousas
Can you recommend an immigration lawyer expert in self employment under AC21 provision?
======
evanwolf
Start with Cynthia Katz. Specializes in appellate immigration law.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cynthiagroomeskatz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cynthiagroomeskatz/)

